# kubota T1400 only runs for 3 minutes



## cleck302 (Apr 2, 2006)

My kubota t1400 only runs for 2-3 minutes before it shuts down and will not restart for about 2 hours. can someone help? also it sometimes backfires before it shuts down. Thanks.


----------



## mitchell (Jan 15, 2006)

SOUNDS like something like a coil going out, pull the plug and have someone spin the engine to see if it is firing, right after it shuts down.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

2 hours is a little long to wait for the coil to cool down, but shouldn't be ruled out. Make sure gas is getting to the carb, try it without the gas cap on the tank as well.


----------

